# هل تقبل(ي) ان تتزوج(ي) من متنصر(ه)



## Alexander.t (18 مارس 2010)

*
*





*
هل ستقبل(ي) ان تتزوج(ي) من متنصر(ه)؟

يشهد المجتمع المصري حالات عبور من اديان 

وطوائف مختلفه الي نور المسيح

تختلف كل حاله عن الاخري فتجد حاله داخل بيت 

منفتح لا يعارض اطلاقا عن اعتناق مذهب اخر

وتجد حالات اخري داخل بيت لا يؤمن بحرية الاختيار 

فتجد من تحول الي المسيحيه في هذه البيوت 

يتحول تحول صامت ولا يعلم بتحوله اخر سوى نفسه

ويوجد حالات اخري كثيره مختلفه عن بعضها البعض

فلكل عابر (ه) قصه مختلفه وظروف نشائه مختلفه 

وايضا ظروف معيشه مختلفه.

ماذا لو تعرفت علي عابر(ه)

ووجدت فيه كل ما تحلم به من طباع 

ووجدت فيه ما تبحث عنه منذ زمن

ووجدت نصفك الاخر بداخله

ماذا ستفعل ؟

هل ستقبل(ي) ان تتزوج(ي) من متنصر(ه)؟
فكر(ي) جيد ثم شارك معي برأيك

Not Copy Edit By Cupid

*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 مارس 2010)

فى مجنمعنا المصرى أظن أنه هيبقى صعب جداااااا​


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2010)

اكيد بس 
تعملوا حسابكم تكللوا برة 
وتكملوا برة 

انما بالشرق استحالة


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مارس 2010)

من الناحية الشخصية اه اقبل

من الناحية القانونية والاجتماعية يا اما تتضبط (ورق وواسطة بقى )

يا اما الهجرة فورا​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (18 مارس 2010)

بالنسبة ليــــــا اقبل لو هنسافر برة 
علشان يبقى امان بردة ليـــة ونكمل حياتنا هناك عااادى
مفيش مانع


----------



## MATTEW (18 مارس 2010)

*الأسف هتبقي فيه مشاكل كتير زي مثلا ان اهلها او اهله ممكن او اكيد هيبهدلم الدنيا و مش بعيد يتئذم 

بس اكيد ربنا مش هيسيبهم 

شكرا علي الموضوع 

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## zama (18 مارس 2010)

فى مصر دا يبئى حلم و هيقلب بكابوووووووووس  ..


----------



## My Rock (18 مارس 2010)

لا أعتقد سيختلف الأمر إن كان في الداخل او الخارج، ما دام الأهل من خلفية شرقية، فيصعب عليهم تفهم مسألة متنصر أو مؤمن بالمسيح و غالباً ما تذهب الضون الى إن الشخص أمن فقط للحصول على شريك حياة.
للأهل حق الخوف على اولادهم و بناتهم، لا عيب في ذلك، لكن من المهم تذكر المسيح و قوته العجيبة في التغيير، من المهم تذكر إن المسيح قادر على تكوين خليقة جديدة رائعة مهما كانت خلفية الشخص...


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (18 مارس 2010)

*انا رئيى من رأى روك*

*بس عايزه اضيف حاجه ان فى اى حاله الشخص ده هيعيش بره*

*طبعا مينفعش يفضل هنا فأكيد هيرتبط ويعيش بره*

*ميرسى يا كوبيد على الموضوع الجميل ده*


----------



## marcelino (18 مارس 2010)

*no problem*
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 مارس 2010)

ممكن افهم ايه معني السؤال العنصري دا

يعني احنا درجه تانيه ولا عاشره مثلا

احب افهم برضه

عموما لو المتنصره برص او مرض او جرب مش هتجووووووووووووووووووووووووز 

بس اعيش مع يسوع

المتنصر دا غلبان اوي الصراحه

من المسلمين كافر

من الدوله خائن

من المسيحي الاصلي درجه عاشره

من الاهالي بتاعت الولاد نجس و قذر 

من اهل المتنصر مجنون و مختل عقليا

والله لو بامكاني اسيب البلد المتخلفه دي لاسيبها لان برا تغيير الاديان عادي جدا

ثم ان المتنصر دا مش مغير دينه

دا شخص تبع الرب يسوع

بس للاسف واقعه مر

يعني هنلاقيها من المسيحيين الاصليين الي باصين لينا علي اننا درجه عشره ولا من المسلمين الي عايزين يقتلونا

يعني نعمل ايه يا مسيحيين 

نتبع الحق و نبيع الدنيا عشان يسوع ولا نفضل مسلمين عشان رايكم فينا ولا نعمل ايه بالظبط

مش كفايه ظلم الاهالي المسلمين لينا

كمان اهالي المسيحيين ما يوفقوش يجوزونا ولادهم لاننا هنشبههم

خلاص لا عايزين راي المسيحين فينا و لا راي المسلمين طالما قسمتوا المسيح و جسموا لفئات

فئه مسيحي اصلي

فئه منتقل او عابر و هلم جر

يعني اهالي المسيحيين بيبصوا للمتنصر انه اه يا ولاد عرف الرب يسوع و ربنا يباركه بس مش ندخله علي ولادنا و بناتنا لانه شبهه

ربنا يسوع المسيح ارئف عليا و اترحم و انظر لي و ارحمني من الواقع الكريه المقزز الذي احيا فيه

سلام لكم


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (18 مارس 2010)

أولا ميرسى جدا على الموضوع الجميل دا
ثانيا أنا أقبل وبشده كمان أنى أرتبط بشخص عابر ويكون ليا الشرف  ومن قبل ماتعرض يا أخى كوبيد هذا الموضوع فكرت فيه وخصوصا أنى تابعت أكتر من حلقه على قناه الحياه المهم عارفين انا ها أوافق ليه لأنى أتولدت مسيحيه ولقيت أهلى مسيحيين يعنى أنا ما أخترتش دينى لكن العابر دا حد جميل جدا أنه بحث وسعى لخلاص نفسه حد بجد يستاهل أنك تضحى علشانه لأنه هو كمان أكيد ضحى بالغالى علشان يربح أغلى من الغالى وهو ربحه للمسيح وأكيد لأنه كان عايش فى الضلمه وسعى لحد ماوصل للنور أكيد هايعيش دايما فى النور وهايقدر حلاوته لكن للأسف أحنا المسيحيين من أب وأم مسيحيين بعضنا مش كلنا بيكون مش حاسس بقيمه النور اللى هو فيه نور المسيح
بس دا مش معناه انى برفض المسيح أبا عن جدا لا بس هو دا رأيى واسفه للاطاله


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (18 مارس 2010)

كمان اهالي المسيحيين ما يوفقوش يجوزونا ولادهم لاننا هنشبههم
ماتقوليش كدا يا أختى دا انتوا شرف لينا كلنا وأنا واحده من الناس أهلى مش معترضين على كدا وسألتهم مره قالوا بالعكس دى حاجه حلوه لأنك ذينا بالظبط ولاد المسيح يعني هنلاقيها من المسيحيين الاصليين الي باصين لينا علي اننا درجه عشره ولا من المسلمين الي عايزين يقتلونا
أختى مين قال أنكم درجه عشره لا أبد لسبب بسيط أحنا كلنا فى أصلنا أمم يعنى ذيك بالظبط أجدادنا ماكانوش يهود وأتعمدوا لا كانوا أمم يعنى بصى لنفسك أنك ذيك ذينا وغير كدا والأهم أنك خلاص بقيتى بنت المسيح يعنى أختنا


----------



## Alexander.t (18 مارس 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> ممكن افهم ايه معني السؤال العنصري دا
> 
> يعني احنا درجه تانيه ولا عاشره مثلا
> 
> ...


*

للاسف حضرتك لو كنتى فهمتى الموضوع مكنتيش قولتى كلمه واحده من اللى قولتيها فى ردك

لعلم حضرتك انا بعتبر العابر   افضل مليون مره من اللى اتولد مسيحى*

*يغلق*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 مارس 2010)

بما ان الموضوع  اتفهم غلط
وانا قفلته
بس اخواتى هنا قالولى لازم تفتح الموضوع وتعرض وجهة نظرك 
وطبعا انا مقدرش ارفض لاخواتى طلب
وجهة نظرى لما فكرت انى اكتب الموضوع
كانت كالتالى
المتنصر بيعانى من مشاكل كتيير جدا
اولها حروب عدو الخير المستمره
ثانيا للاسف ان أتوجد فى مجتمع شرقى 
مجتمع مش بيرحم المتنصر 
المتنصر بيواجه مشاكل لا حصر لها داخل 
المجتمع الشرقى اللى اتغرس فيه عادات وتقاليد يشوبها اخطاء فادحه من منطلق  اسلامى بحت
لو انا أب وعندى بنت وجايلى عريس متنصر او عابر
هيثير شكوك بالنسبالى 
منها
زى ما قال بعض الاخوه ان اتنصر عشان يحصل على زيجه
ومنها انى مش هكون مقتنع مليون فى الميه ان الشخص دا فعلا أمن بالمسيح عن  اقتناع ولو كنت مقتنع هيبقى فى شكوك انو ممكن يرتد 
دى نقطه مهمه جدا ارجو من كل متنصر انو يحط نفسه فى الموقف دا قبل ما يرد  على موضوعى
يحط نفسه مكان الاب ده ومكان الام دى
والنقطه التانيه ان المتنصر دا عضو فى جسد المسيح مش اقل من اى حد اتولد  مسيحى
بل من وجهة نظرى هو افضل من اللى اتولد مسيحى لانو عارف قيمة المسيح  والمسيحيه لانو تعب عشان يوصلها ولانو فاهم انو على ارض صلبه
المجتمع الشرقى للاسف بيرفض المتنصرين
انهم يشاركوهم حياتهم على انهم مسيحين طبيبعين
ولو جينا نبحث الاسباب هنلاقيها اسباب كتيير زى ما قولت فى اول ردى
يبقى المتنصر دلوقتى
مطحون بين حروب عدو الخير وديما عدو الخير بيشككه فى مسيحيته
وبين رفض المجتمع الشرقى باكمله المسيحى والمسلم

لازم يجماعه كلنا ناخد بالنا ان المتنصر جزء من جسد المسيح مينفعش نرفضه
والا احنا كدا بنحكم عليه بالاعدام النفسى
اخيرا كلمه موجه لاختى المتنصره واخويا المتنصر

 ثق ان الذى اختار لك اول الطريق لن يتركك فى منتصفه 
 ولكل شى تحت السماء وقت​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (19 مارس 2010)

ميرسى جدا أخى كوبيد انك فتحت الموضوع الجميل المهم دا من تانى وصدقنى انا كنت عايزه ابعتلك واقولك افتحه تانى وفعلا كلامك صح العابر افضل بكثير من المسيحى أبا عن جدا وأنا سبق وقلت كدا فى تعليقى 
ميرسى بجد ليك يا أخى


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (19 مارس 2010)

اه انا اتمنا انى اتزوج من متنصرة


----------



## النهيسى (19 مارس 2010)

*شكرا ليكم



لكن 

صعب جدا


لأمور كثيره

البطاقه .. الخ/COLOR]​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 مارس 2010)

في دي يا استاذ النهيسي اتفق معاك الاوراق 

و الاجرائات القانونيه 

معاك حق

و لكن بعيدا عن الاوراق و هكذا فلنفترض اننا كلبنان مثلا او اوروبا

هل توافق لابنتك او ابنك ام تخاف علي ايمانهم

اشكرك استاذي

سلام لك و نعمه


----------



## Alexander.t (19 مارس 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> في دي يا استاذ النهيسي اتفق معاك الاوراق
> 
> و الاجرائات القانونيه
> 
> ...



*حطى نفسك مكانه وحاولى فعلا تحطى نفسك مكانه وردى على سوالك
منتظر الاجابه*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 مارس 2010)

انا لو مكانه في مصر المشكله القانونيه لن تحل و هذا ظلم كبير جدا انه حتي لو اتنين من طائفتين مسيحيتين مختلفتين الدوله بتطلقهم عكس اوامر المسيح دا من ناحيه القانون

من ناحيه الشخص نفسه لو ايمانه بالمسيح مؤكد و اختباره قوي و بيخدم لا مانع ابدا عادي 

بس للاسف مصر يا منكوبه

ان كان السني مش يقدر يتجوز الشيعي يبقي ايه بقي


ربنا يدبر و ينظر الينا

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Alexander.t (19 مارس 2010)

*تروث حاولى تقرى المشاركه دى تانى وانتى هتفهمى كل قصدى من الموضوع و
هتفهمى الاهل عندهم حق ليه*   			#*15*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 مارس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> فى مجنمعنا المصرى أظن أنه هيبقى صعب جداااااا​



*عندك حق بس يا ترى العيب فى المجتمع ولا فينا ؟*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 مارس 2010)

اها الخوف من ارتداد المتنصر او متحول عشان الجواز قاريتها


----------



## جيلان (19 مارس 2010)

*اوافق طبعا ده شخصياً واهلى مظنش يعارضوا بالامر لان مش ذنب الانسان انه اتولد لقى نفسه فى ديانة تانية المهم انه اتغير*
*لكن طبعا قانونا ده ممنوع بالشرق وحتى لو اتسمح بيه قانونا فاخوانا الحلويين مش هيسبوه عايش *
*فاكيد قبول حاجة زى دى معناها هجرة فوراًاًاًاًاً*


----------



## جيلان (19 مارس 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> ممكن افهم ايه معني السؤال العنصري دا
> 
> يعني احنا درجه تانيه ولا عاشره مثلا
> 
> ...



حبيبتى المتنصر احسن من مية مسيحى اصلى لانه اختار الحياه دى بنفسه مش اتولد لقى نفسه كدى
وانا عن نفسى اوافق جدا ولما لقيت الموضوع سألت بابا عن رأيه قالى اه طبعا
وده اكيد بعد التأكد انه مسيحى بجد يعنى يكون قبل المسيحية من وقت مش لما حب بنت 
وبالنسبة لمشكلة القوانين فدى مش بايدينا حببيتى دى مشكلة البلد  والمسلمين .. ده احنا بنتقتل واحنا مولودين كدى ما بالك لو واحد قبل المسيح وكان له خلفية اسلامية هيعملوا فيه ايه ؟
يعنى لو حد اعترض هيكون عشن السبب ده مش لسبب شخصى ابداً وبجد يتزعلينى لما تقولى على نفسك كدى
مع المسيح مافيش درجات تانية .. كلنا درجة اولى من صنعه


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 مارس 2010)

*انا عن نفسى اقبل ممكن يكون قريب من ربنا اكتر منى 
ولو فيه كل الصفات اللى بحلم بها خلاص
بس مش بمصر
لان صعب اوى ممكن الهجرة بقى برة ونكلل هناك
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2010)

*تروث حبيبتى بامانه انتى لازم تفتخرى بوضعك ده لانك حقيقى وبلا اى مجامله افضل مننا كلنا
عارفه انتى بالظبط زى ايه
زى واحد تعب وشقى لغاية ما بقى غنى وكون ثروه كبيره بعد تعب واجتهاد
 واحنا بقى زى واحد تانى ورث ثروه عن اهله من غير تعب
يبقى مين افضل ؟؟؟
وبعدين لو تلاحظى معظم الردود محدش شايف  مشكله لان اى مسيحى حقيقى هيعتبر المتنصر اصبح شريك له فى جسد المسيح المشكله كلها هى ظروف بلد  عايشيين فيه وللحق يعنى مش دى بس المعاناه الوحيده دى حاجه من ضمن 
اوضاع كتير غلط وحقوق مهضومه وحريات اصبحت مجرد شعارات بننادى بيها
علشان كده انا كمان هقولك زى ما كل اخواتى قالوا اللى هيرتبط بمتنصر يبقى يشوفله بلد تانيه ده لو عاوزيين يعيشوا يعنى 
وطبعا اهم نقطه يكون اختيار الشخص ده للمسيح عن اقتناع مش لمجرد انه الطريق الوحيد للزواج من شخص معين
  ميررررسى يا كيوبيد مرتين مره على فتحك للنقاش فى الموضوع ده ومره لانك قبلت تفتحه تانى بعد غلقه
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## SALVATION (19 مارس 2010)

_الموضوع مش سهل يا جماعة ومش مجرد شعارات هنكتبها او هنقولها لمجرد اننا بنظهر تعطفنا مع المتنصر او المتنصرة _
_الشيىء اللى محدش يختلف عليه ان المتنصر بيكون اقوى من المسيحى الاصل فى الايمان والتحمل_
_كونى انى اوافق بزيجة من متنصرة كا شاب انا بضع نفسى تحت طائلة القانون والاضطهاد واستباحة دمى رسمى وعلى العلن هل انت تقدر كا شاب انك تشيل كل ده مع المتنصرة؟_
_وكونك كافتاة من اصل مسيحية هل هتكون عندك الثقة الكاملة فى نواية الشاب المتنصر وهتستحملى معاه المزله والاهانة والتهديد المستمر ان كانت نواية حسنة_
_انا بعزر الاهل دايما فى رفضهم لمثل هذه الزيجات لخوفهم على ابنائهم وبالاخص الفتاة _
_العيش فى الواقع امر من تخيلة فى مثل هذه الزيجات_
_وفى اخر مشركتى كله بتدبير من الله وسماح منه_

_مجرد رأى_​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (19 مارس 2010)

انا لست اقبل فقط الزواج من متنصرة .. بل اريد .. 
السبب : لانى اشعر بانهم مشتعلين بالروح القدس . بجانب ان يد الرب معهم بتكون واضحة جدا .​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (19 مارس 2010)

انا لست اقبل فقط الزواج من متنصرة .. بل اريد .. 


السبب : لانى اشعر بانهم مشتعلين بالروح القدس . بجانب ان يد الرب معهم بتكون واضحة جدا .​

شكرا كيوبيد على الموضوع الهادف


----------



## Alexander.t (19 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> اكيد بس
> تعملوا حسابكم تكللوا برة
> وتكملوا برة
> 
> انما بالشرق استحالة


*
ميرسى على الرد بس
لو جه عريس لبنتك وكان متنصر هتوافقى؟*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 مارس 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> انا لست اقبل فقط الزواج من متنصرة .. بل اريد ..
> 
> 
> السبب : لانى اشعر بانهم مشتعلين بالروح القدس . بجانب ان يد الرب معهم بتكون واضحة جدا .​
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههه جواز ايه في السن دا انتوا كلكوا لسه صغيرين اساسا 

ربنا يختار لكم

سلام و نعمه


----------



## !ابن الملك! (19 مارس 2010)

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه جواز ايه في السن دا انتوا كلكوا لسه صغيرين اساسا


:2:
..........​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 مارس 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> :2:
> ..........​



30:30:30:30:


----------



## +Coptic+ (19 مارس 2010)

*انا شايف في حماس كبير من كل الناس
طبعا مفيش فرق بين مسيحي امن بيسوع المسيح حديثا او ولد مسيحي الا بقوة الايمان فده مش مشكلة او هيعوق الزواج بخلاف الموضوع الامني
بس عاوز افكركم بحاجة مهمة
لازم عشان اختار شريك حياتي اكون عارفة كويس مش اي بنت جميلة ومسيحية تصلح لان تكون زوجة لي لازم تكون حسب شروط انا حططها وهي كمان نفس الكلام
فموضوع انها متنصرة او مولوده مسيحية ده مش موضع خلاف الاهم هو التوافق بين الاثنين لان الزواج هو شركة مقدسة مع الله*


----------



## جيلان (19 مارس 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *انا شايف في حماس كبير من كل الناس
> طبعا مفيش فرق بين مسيحي امن بيسوع المسيح حديثا او ولد مسيحي الا بقوة الايمان فده مش مشكلة او هيعوق الزواج بخلاف الموضوع الامني
> بس عاوز افكركم بحاجة مهمة
> لازم عشان اختار شريك حياتي اكون عارفة كويس مش اي بنت جميلة ومسيحية تصلح لان تكون زوجة لي لازم تكون حسب شروط انا حططها وهي كمان نفس الكلام
> فموضوع انها متنصرة او مولوده مسيحية ده مش موضع خلاف الاهم هو التوافق بين الاثنين لان الزواج هو شركة مقدسة مع الله*



*ماهه ده اساسى حتى لو الاتنين قرايب اصلا
بس احنا دلؤتى بنناقش النقطة دى لوحدها هل تعوق او لا *


----------



## MATTEW (19 مارس 2010)

*انا ملاحظ ان جوسبل خدت الرد بزعل بالرغم ان محدش فينا يقصد حاجه غلط 

انا معنديش مشاكل انني اتزوج واحده متنصره لكن مش في مصر الأن كده كده هنبقي عايشين في خطر 

و بالتالي لو تيسرت الأمور و سافرم بره يبقي عادي جدا و مفيش مشاكل *


----------



## grges monir (19 مارس 2010)

ب*صراخة موضوع شائك جدا
وخصوصا من ناحية الاوراق الرسمية
ازاى العقد هاليتوثق قى الشهر العقارى  اذا محصلش تغييير اوراق ودة مش هايحصل طبعا
وكمان الاهم اذا تم انجاب اولاد هايكونوا من الناحية القا نونية طبعا مسلمين ودى كارثة
صعب جدا الموضوع دة يحصل داخل مصر برة معلهش ممكن الامور تمشى
كلامى دة علىاساس انةخصل توافق بين الطرفين
*


----------



## Sad Ro0se (19 مارس 2010)

*عمرى مفكرت ف الحوار دة*
*بس عامة اة*
*ولكن الاكيد هيكون برة مصر*​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 مارس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> من الناحية الشخصية اه اقبل
> 
> من الناحية القانونية والاجتماعية يا اما تتضبط (ورق وواسطة بقى )
> 
> يا اما الهجرة فورا​



*ميرسى يا تاسونى على ردك الجميل*


----------



## tawfik jesus (20 مارس 2010)

انا لا افرق...
ولكن يشرفني ذلك  ان اتزوج بأمراة مؤمنة


----------



## Alexander.t (20 مارس 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> بالنسبة ليــــــا اقبل لو هنسافر برة
> علشان يبقى امان بردة ليـــة ونكمل حياتنا هناك عااادى
> مفيش مانع




*ميرسى يا نيرو لرأيك الجميل*


----------



## CH Dragon (21 مارس 2010)

سلام و نعمه الاول لكل اخواتي و اساتذتي اللي ردوا قبلي
اولا يا جماعه انا عاوز اقول حاجه انا بجد لو قدامي فتاه متنصره و فيها الصفات اللي انا عاوزها 
يبقا خلاص لو هي موافقه و انا موافق خلاص ربنا يكمل 

ليه بقا انا بقول كده
تعالوا نشوف في كام مسيحي مولود مسيحي بس فعلا مسيحيته فاتره لا يعرف طريق للانجيل و لا لكنيسه و يدوب نشوفه في الكنيسه يوم العيد و بيكون واقف بره كمان و كل علاقته بالمسيح البطاقه

تعالوا نشوف كام متنصر اتشتم و اتهان و اتطرد و شافوا الذل علشان خاطر المسيح و المسيح مش بيبات مديون و مافيش واحد اتهان علشان المسيح الا لما المسيح خلى حياته كلها بركه يعني بالذمه يا ناس تبقا قدامي انسانه متاكد انها هتكون كويسه و متاكد ان ربنا معاها في كل خطوه بتعملها و اسيبها اكيد لا يعني ..

اما اني اتقتل و اتهدد و يحصل فيا الكلام ده حتا لو انا في مصر ياريت 
ياريت يارب نشوف العذابات دي و انت تقف معانا و نتحملها لان انا واثق فيك  و انت قولتلي زمان 
"طوبى لكم اذا عيّروكم وطردوكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من اجلي كاذبين"
"طوبى للرجل الذي يحتمل التجربة. لانه اذا تزكى ينال اكليل الحياة الذي وعد به الرب للذين يحبونه "
"طوباكم اذا ابغضكم الناس واذا افرزوكم وعيّروكم واخرجوا اسمكم كشرير من اجل ابن .الانسان "

يعني بعد ما هو قالي كده هاصدق حد غيره ازاي  

نيجي بقا لاستاذتي "+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+"

يا استاذتي مين قال ان المتنصر ده درجه عاشره لو الحق هيتقا يبقا المتنصر الحقيقي يجي في الدرجه الاولي و مسيحين كتير يكونوا هما اللي درجه العشره بس ده ميمنعش ان في مسيحين كتير برضه درجه اولي علشان ماحدش يفهم كلامي غلط :smi411:




> و لكن بعيدا عن الاوراق و هكذا فلنفترض اننا كلبنان مثلا او اوروبا
> 
> هل توافق لابنتك او ابنك ام تخاف علي ايمانهم




يخاف على مين من مين 
على ابنه اللي ممكن يكون ايمانه يدوب كنيسه في ليله عيد ولا على اللي اتبهدل علشان يشوف المسيح ده فين 



> انا لو مكانه في مصر المشكله القانونيه لن تحل و هذا ظلم كبير جدا انه حتي لو اتنين من طائفتين مسيحيتين مختلفتين الدوله بتطلقهم عكس اوامر المسيح دا من ناحيه القانون
> 
> من ناحيه الشخص نفسه لو ايمانه بالمسيح مؤكد و اختباره قوي و بيخدم لا مانع ابدا عادي
> 
> ...




المسيح مجاش يعمل طوايف من الاساس علشان نقول عكس اوامر المسيح  
اوامر المسيح كنيسه على الصخر واحده و ايمان واحد جامعه رسوليه

" فاطلب اليكم انا الاسير في الرب ان تسلكوا كما يحق للدعوة التي دعيتم بها.  بكل تواضع ووداعة وبطول اناة محتملين بعضكم بعضا في المحبة. مجتهدين ان تحفظوا وحدانية الروح برباط السلام. جسد واحد وروح واحد كما دعيتم ايضا في رجاء دعوتكم الواحد. رب واحد ايمان واحد معمودية واحدة  اله وآب واحد للكل الذي على الكل وبالكل وفي كلكم."

في ليله الالام في جثيماني الم يطلب المسيح و قال ليكن الجميع واحدا 

اذن من المستحيل ان نجد ان المسيح قال ان حد من طائفه يتجوز حد من طائفه تانيه و منه لله عدو الخير اللي عمل موضوع الطوائف ده 


و في الاخر برضه 

"لو في واحده متنصره و لقيتها متوافقه معايا انا مش هتردد ثانيه و يارب اشوف العذابات و في الاخر و انشالله اموت على اسمك لانك زي ما وعدتنا زمان طوبى لليتعذب و يموت على اسمك "

و للمتنصرين انا عاوز اقولكوا حاجه طالما ايمانكم قوي في كلمه قالها البابا اثناسيوس زمان
كان البابا اثناسيوس العالم كله ضده قالوله العالم كله ضدك قالهم من غير اي تردد 
( و انا ضد العالم ) 
لانه كان واثق ان ربنا معاه فخليكوا واثقين ان ربنا معاكو و قبل كل خطوه بتعملوها ربنا مادد ايده
و مباركها و مهما كانت ضيقات و مشاكل اتاكدوا ان كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير

معلش طولت عليكم اوي  و صدعتكم 


​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 مارس 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *الأسف هتبقي فيه مشاكل كتير زي مثلا ان اهلها او اهله ممكن او اكيد هيبهدلم الدنيا و مش بعيد يتئذم
> 
> بس اكيد ربنا مش هيسيبهم
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا مان لرأيك الجميل نورتنى*


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *ميرسى على الرد بس*
> *لو جه عريس لبنتك وكان متنصر هتوافقى؟*


 

:download:

هههههههههههههههههه

طبعا الموضوع مش ليا انا متجوزة من مدة بس دخلت غلاسة ادلى برايى 
طبعا كعادة المصريين يحبوا يفتوا 
حتى فى اللى مالهمش فية 

هههههههههههههههههههه

لكن عندى 3 صبيان ما جبتش بنات 

شوف كيوبيد 
فية حاجتين 
لا اتدخل بيهم 

نوع الكلية والعمل 
والزواج 

لانة هوة اللى هيشيلهم مش انا 

طالما فى حدود المعقول 

بالنسبة للمتنصرة 
طبعا اختيارة 
لكن يكون مامن حياتة بالخارج اما بالشرق فارى استحالة 


ليس خوف بل منطقيا


----------



## Alexander.t (22 مارس 2010)

zama قال:


> فى مصر دا يبئى حلم و هيقلب بكابوووووووووس  ..


*
عندك حق فعلا
*


----------



## naal_2006 (23 مارس 2010)

*بيضل الموضوع حسب الشخص التقدم مش حسب ملتو*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 أبريل 2010)

*طيب حد يدينى ميزد ان الموضوع اتثبت هههههه
*


----------



## ايهما حق (2 أبريل 2010)

*الحل الوحيد ان لايقولا شئ عن تنصرهما ويبقى الزواج عادى الى حين استقرار حياتهم ونشأتها بصوره طبيعيه ويستقلوا واحده واحده ويفكروا مع بعض كل حسب ظروفه ورأيه ،
أحسن ما كل واحد بعيد عن التانى ويفكر لوحده اكيد الاتنين حيهونوا على بعض
وأحسن ما نندم اننا لوحدنا ونقعد على امل ان يحدث شئ خارق تتغير به مجتمعاتنا لابد وان يتكاتفا وعلى الاقل يواجها المشكله مع بعض احسن بكتير ان يكون كل واحد فى حاله
اكيد ومهما الرب سيساعد
وانا الصراحه نفسي بكده
مش كده*


----------



## جيلان (3 أبريل 2010)

ايهما حق قال:


> *الحل الوحيد ان لايقولا شئ عن تنصرهما ويبقى الزواج عادى الى حين استقرار حياتهم ونشأتها بصوره طبيعيه ويستقلوا واحده واحده ويفكروا مع بعض كل حسب ظروفه ورأيه ،*
> *أحسن ما كل واحد بعيد عن التانى ويفكر لوحده اكيد الاتنين حيهونوا على بعض*
> *وأحسن ما نندم اننا لوحدنا ونقعد على امل ان يحدث شئ خارق تتغير به مجتمعاتنا لابد وان يتكاتفا وعلى الاقل يواجها المشكله مع بعض احسن بكتير ان يكون كل واحد فى حاله*
> *اكيد ومهما الرب سيساعد*
> ...


 
*تقصد يتزوجوا على الطريقة الاسلامية ؟!! .. لا اتفق معك فهم بداخلهم غير مؤمنين به ولذلك سيبقى هناك بداخلهم شكوك انه زنى* 
*( ده رأيى )*


----------



## داريااه (5 أبريل 2010)

صباح الخير او مساء الخير..من الصعب ان يتم الارتباط بمتنصر او متنصرة لاسباب خارجة عن الارادة  اهمها العائلع هل سيتقبلوا الوضع الذي سوف تمر به وايضا نظرة الدولة الى مثل هذه الامور؟؟بعد الزواج استحالة ان تقوم الدولة بالسماح بتغيير الاوراق الرسمية لكما وخاصة للمتنصر او المتنصرة... انا من رايي كمجربة انه يحبذ ارتباط المتنصر بالمتنصرة وعلى الكنيسة ان تساعد هذه الحالات حتى لو بقوا امام الناس باديانهم وفي باطنهم نور المسيح وبركته..انا كمتنصرة كنت شبه مخطوبة لمتنصر لكن الظروف التي كانت متعلقة به كانت اقوى منا وفرقتنا..ليبارككم الرب


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مايو 2010)

my rock قال:


> لا أعتقد سيختلف الأمر إن كان في الداخل او الخارج، ما دام الأهل من خلفية شرقية، فيصعب عليهم تفهم مسألة متنصر أو مؤمن بالمسيح و غالباً ما تذهب الضون الى إن الشخص أمن فقط للحصول على شريك حياة.
> للأهل حق الخوف على اولادهم و بناتهم، لا عيب في ذلك، لكن من المهم تذكر المسيح و قوته العجيبة في التغيير، من المهم تذكر إن المسيح قادر على تكوين خليقة جديدة رائعة مهما كانت خلفية الشخص...



فعلا يا روكا اهم حاجه نثق فى المسيح هو اللى جابنا لطريقه وهو القادر على تدبير حياتنا الشخصيه


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مايو 2010)

+ماربيلا+ قال:


> *انا رئيى من رأى روك*
> 
> *بس عايزه اضيف حاجه ان فى اى حاله الشخص ده هيعيش بره*
> 
> ...




العفو يا ماربيلا نورتينى


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مايو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *no problem*
> ​




انت متاكد ان مفيش مشكله ؟؟؟


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مايو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> أولا ميرسى جدا على الموضوع الجميل دا
> ثانيا أنا أقبل وبشده كمان أنى أرتبط بشخص عابر ويكون ليا الشرف  ومن قبل ماتعرض يا أخى كوبيد هذا الموضوع فكرت فيه وخصوصا أنى تابعت أكتر من حلقه على قناه الحياه المهم عارفين انا ها أوافق ليه لأنى أتولدت مسيحيه ولقيت أهلى مسيحيين يعنى أنا ما أخترتش دينى لكن العابر دا حد جميل جدا أنه بحث وسعى لخلاص نفسه حد بجد يستاهل أنك تضحى علشانه لأنه هو كمان أكيد ضحى بالغالى علشان يربح أغلى من الغالى وهو ربحه للمسيح وأكيد لأنه كان عايش فى الضلمه وسعى لحد ماوصل للنور أكيد هايعيش دايما فى النور وهايقدر حلاوته لكن للأسف أحنا المسيحيين من أب وأم مسيحيين بعضنا مش كلنا بيكون مش حاسس بقيمه النور اللى هو فيه نور المسيح
> بس دا مش معناه انى برفض المسيح أبا عن جدا لا بس هو دا رأيى واسفه للاطاله




الكلام جميل لكن للاسف التنفيذ صعب !!!!!!!


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مايو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ميرسى جدا أخى كوبيد انك فتحت الموضوع الجميل المهم دا من تانى وصدقنى انا كنت عايزه ابعتلك واقولك افتحه تانى وفعلا كلامك صح العابر افضل بكثير من المسيحى أبا عن جدا وأنا سبق وقلت كدا فى تعليقى
> ميرسى بجد ليك يا أخى




العفو يا فندم نورتينى


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مايو 2010)

تامر ابن البابا قال:


> اه انا اتمنا انى اتزوج من متنصرة



الكلام سهل لكن الفعل صعب
نورتنى يا تامر


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا ليكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...




عندك حق استاذى نورتنى


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مايو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *اوافق طبعا ده شخصياً واهلى مظنش يعارضوا بالامر لان مش ذنب الانسان انه اتولد لقى نفسه فى ديانة تانية المهم انه اتغير*
> *لكن طبعا قانونا ده ممنوع بالشرق وحتى لو اتسمح بيه قانونا فاخوانا الحلويين مش هيسبوه عايش *
> *فاكيد قبول حاجة زى دى معناها هجرة فوراًاًاًاًاً*




فعلا عندك حق لو حصل كده لازم سفر فورا


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مايو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *انا عن نفسى اقبل ممكن يكون قريب من ربنا اكتر منى
> ولو فيه كل الصفات اللى بحلم بها خلاص
> بس مش بمصر
> لان صعب اوى ممكن الهجرة بقى برة ونكلل هناك
> *​



المشكله يجماعه مش كل متنصر هيبقى عنده القدره على السفر !!
ميرسى يا ديدى نورتينى


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مايو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *تروث حبيبتى بامانه انتى لازم تفتخرى بوضعك ده لانك حقيقى وبلا اى مجامله افضل مننا كلنا
> عارفه انتى بالظبط زى ايه
> زى واحد تعب وشقى لغاية ما بقى غنى وكون ثروه كبيره بعد تعب واجتهاد
> واحنا بقى زى واحد تانى ورث ثروه عن اهله من غير تعب
> ...



ميرسي يا دونا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مايو 2010)

salvation قال:


> _الموضوع مش سهل يا جماعة ومش مجرد شعارات هنكتبها او هنقولها لمجرد اننا بنظهر تعطفنا مع المتنصر او المتنصرة _
> _الشيىء اللى محدش يختلف عليه ان المتنصر بيكون اقوى من المسيحى الاصل فى الايمان والتحمل_
> _كونى انى اوافق بزيجة من متنصرة كا شاب انا بضع نفسى تحت طائلة القانون والاضطهاد واستباحة دمى رسمى وعلى العلن هل انت تقدر كا شاب انك تشيل كل ده مع المتنصرة؟_
> _وكونك كافتاة من اصل مسيحية هل هتكون عندك الثقة الكاملة فى نواية الشاب المتنصر وهتستحملى معاه المزله والاهانة والتهديد المستمر ان كانت نواية حسنة_
> ...




اكثر مشاركه واقعيه احيك عليها بجد يا تونى


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مايو 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> انا لست اقبل فقط الزواج من متنصرة .. بل اريد ..
> 
> 
> السبب : لانى اشعر بانهم مشتعلين بالروح القدس . بجانب ان يد الرب معهم بتكون واضحة جدا .​
> ...



الزاوج يا ابن الملك مش انت بس اللى المفروض توافق عليه اين اهلك هل ممكن يوافقو ؟
هل هتقدر تتحمل المضايقات اللى ممكن تحصل لزوجتك المتنصره من بعض الاشخاص 
المشكله اكبر من اننا نوافق على الزواج

نورتنى يا مان


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مايو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *انا شايف في حماس كبير من كل الناس
> طبعا مفيش فرق بين مسيحي امن بيسوع المسيح حديثا او ولد مسيحي الا بقوة الايمان فده مش مشكلة او هيعوق الزواج بخلاف الموضوع الامني
> بس عاوز افكركم بحاجة مهمة
> لازم عشان اختار شريك حياتي اكون عارفة كويس مش اي بنت جميلة ومسيحية تصلح لان تكون زوجة لي لازم تكون حسب شروط انا حططها وهي كمان نفس الكلام
> فموضوع انها متنصرة او مولوده مسيحية ده مش موضع خلاف الاهم هو التوافق بين الاثنين لان الزواج هو شركة مقدسة مع الله*




ماجد احنا مش بنتكلم فى موضوع التوافق من المفترض ان التوافق موجود بالفعل 
بس هل يا ترى هتقبل انك تتزوج من متنصره متوافقه معاك ؟


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مايو 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *انا ملاحظ ان جوسبل خدت الرد بزعل بالرغم ان محدش فينا يقصد حاجه غلط
> 
> انا معنديش مشاكل انني اتزوج واحده متنصره لكن مش في مصر الأن كده كده هنبقي عايشين في خطر
> 
> و بالتالي لو تيسرت الأمور و سافرم بره يبقي عادي جدا و مفيش مشاكل *




مش كل شاب هيقدر يسافر بره عشان يتزوج من متنصره يا مان


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مايو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> ب*صراخة موضوع شائك جدا
> وخصوصا من ناحية الاوراق الرسمية
> ازاى العقد هاليتوثق قى الشهر العقارى  اذا محصلش تغييير اوراق ودة مش هايحصل طبعا
> وكمان الاهم اذا تم انجاب اولاد هايكونوا من الناحية القا نونية طبعا مسلمين ودى كارثة
> ...




المشكله الكبرى ان مش كل شاب عنده الامكانيه انو ياسفر بره

ميرسى يا جرجس على رأيك


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مايو 2010)

Sad Ro0se قال:


> *عمرى مفكرت ف الحوار دة*
> *بس عامة اة*
> *ولكن الاكيد هيكون برة مصر*​




ميرسى يا Sad Ro0se  نورتينى


----------



## HOHO15000 (13 مايو 2010)

oui pour qoi pas


----------



## pinky (15 مايو 2010)

كيوبيد بجد الموضوع روووووعه بس الاجابه صعبه اوى عشان بتعتمد علي حاجات كتيييييييير غير الحب​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 مايو 2010)

tawfik jesus قال:


> انا لا افرق...
> ولكن يشرفني ذلك  ان اتزوج بأمراة مؤمنة




اعتقد الكلام سهل والتنفيذ صعب فكر شويه وشوف قد ايه الموضوع صعب جدا


----------



## ASTRO (7 يونيو 2010)

الموضوع صعب قوى,وحيث انى من العابرين فقد لمست العديد من الصعوبات فى علاقتى مع مسيحيين  ممن يعرفونى الرغم من محبتهم الشديدة لى ووقوفهم معى فى العديد من الامور ,ولكن احيانا اشعر بثقل علاقتهم معى عليهم وهذا ينطبق على بعض رجال الدين ايضا حيث التعامل الحذر جدا,وللأمانة لا الومهم اطلاقا وقد افعل المثل اذا تبدلت الادوار,كل هذا فى حدود علاقة اجتماعية فما بالنا بعلاقة زواج ونسب.
الاستثناء هو ان يتم زواج عابر من عابرة فى الخارج بالطبع فسيكون كلاهما هو ملجأ الاخر ومعينه.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 يونيو 2010)

astro قال:


> الموضوع صعب قوى,وحيث انى من العابرين فقد لمست العديد من الصعوبات فى علاقتى مع مسيحيين ممن يعرفونى الرغم من محبتهم الشديدة لى ووقوفهم معى فى العديد من الامور ,ولكن احيانا اشعر بثقل علاقتهم معى عليهم وهذا ينطبق على بعض رجال الدين ايضا حيث التعامل الحذر جدا,وللأمانة لا الومهم اطلاقا وقد افعل المثل اذا تبدلت الادوار,كل هذا فى حدود علاقة اجتماعية فما بالنا بعلاقة زواج ونسب.
> الاستثناء هو ان يتم زواج عابر من عابرة فى الخارج بالطبع فسيكون كلاهما هو ملجأ الاخر ومعينه.


 
*دا اسمه التفكير المتخلف في الشرق*​ 
*في الغرب مافيش كدا*​ 
*المسيحيين هنا الاصليين بالاب و الام اه يحبونا و يقولوا احسن من المولود مسيحي و الكلام دا بس برضه فيه حذر لاننا هنوقعهم في مشاكل معينه*​ 
*رجال الدين المسيحي لا يتقبلوك بسهوله *​ 
*العائلات المسيحيه تتوجس*​ 
*اصبحنا فئه مدانه اجتماعيا مثل الشواذ و المجرمين*​ 
*و بعد كل دا يجي حد يكلمني عن الخلاص و الدينونه*​ 
*الواحد يفكر ازاي في الخلاص و الاخر يحتقره او يتوجس منه هكذا*​ 
*مش بالذمه رجل الدين الي بيعمل كدا مش بيفكر انه ممكن يكون عثره و يخلي الواحد يلحد خالص لما يشوف المعامله كدا*​ 
*مش المسيحيين المفروض يعني ما هو مفترض عارفين انه الخلاص و الطريق و الحق و الحياه بيسوع المسيح*​ 
*خلاص متوجسين و مستغربين من العابرين ليه بقي*​ 
*مش فاهمه*​ 
*الحمد لله في مصر لا ادخل كنائس ولا اختلط بمسيحيين *​ 
*لان الثقافه الشرقيه العربيه ثقافه عقيمه قائمه علي الفرديه*​ 
*ذنبه ايه المسلم انه اتولد مسلم علي دين كاذب*​ 
*يعني يفضل في دين كاذب عشان كرامته يعني ما تتجرحش من اهل الدين*​ 
*ماهو تيجي تكلم حد عن الخلاص بالمسيح يقولك و اغير ديني ليه انا راضي بمصيري و مش مهم الاخره لانه كرامتي هتروح من المسيحيين قبل المسلمين*​ 
*و دي انا سمعتها من المقربين مني*​ 
*نسيب ديننا و كرامتنا ليه *​ 
*انا ما همنيش لو المسيحيين كلهم عثره ساتبع يسوع و لن يهمني*​ 
*انما غيري بقي هيعثر و دينونه الي اتعثر علي الي اعثره بجفافه و شكه*

*الرب هياخد الكرم من امه مش بتادي اثماره لامه تؤدي الثمر في اوقاته *

*كل واحد يخلي باله يا ريت*​ 
*معلش اصل ولاد الحرام ما خلوش لولاد الحلال حاجه*​ 
*سلام المسيح اتركه لكم*​


----------



## ريما 14 (7 يونيو 2010)

*اسمحولي اخوتي اني اسالكم مجرد سؤال
لان الموضوع لفت نظري بالصدفة
واعرف انه ليس لي الحق ان اشارك هنا 
في هاد الموضوع لانه يخصكم فقط

لكن من باب الفضول فقط 

لقد قرات جميع المشاركات 
وحسب ما فهمت انوا المسلم او المسلمة
اذا تنصروا اي اصبحوا مسيحيين 
فمن الصعب عليهم الارتباط بالمسيحين الذين 
تولدوا وهم اصلا كذلك 

لماذا ؟

فقط مجرد سؤال 

يعني انا الذي اعلمه في ديانات اخرى  لا يوجد 
اي مشكلة في الزواج من الديانات الاخرى 
طالما انهم من اهل الكتاب
ولن يتعرض اي احد لاي مشاكل 

تحياتي اخوتي 
وياريتت تتقبلوا مشاركتي*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 يونيو 2010)

*



لماذا ؟

فقط مجرد سؤال

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *

*اهلا بكي اختي*

*انا هجاوب سؤالك*

*مجتمعنا الشرقي نمطي جدا*

*سواء في المسلم او المسيحي للاسف*

*بسبب البهدله و امن الدوله و الخوف و الاحتجاز حصل حزازات و مشاكل *

*فالمتحول الي المسيحيه يجد تشنجا و خوفا في التعامل معه احيانا*

*فلا يكفيه ان المجتمع المسلم قد لا يتقبل حريه الاخر*

*بل المسيحي في بعض الاحيان و لم اقل كلها *

*و هذا بسبب طبيعه بلدنا نفسها و مجتمعنا*

*ارجو ان تكون الاجابه قد وصلت يا قمر*

*سلام لكي*


----------



## ريما 14 (7 يونيو 2010)

*فهمت اختي اذا بسبب المجتمع و عاداته و تقاليده

نعم انا اعلم ان المتنصر او المتنصرة سيواجهون مشاكل من المجتمع الاسلامي

لكن الذي دعاني ان استغرب من انه سيواجه ايضا صعاب مع بعض  المسيحيين الاصليين .

هذا فقط دعاني لاسئل هاد السؤال .



شكرا اختي العزيزة على اجابتي .

تحياتي حبيبتي*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 يونيو 2010)

*صعاب من المسيحيين الاصليين بسبب خوف ليكون الشخص بيمثل و انتهازي مش لانه مقتنع و خوف من امن الدوله المصري الي يعني ههههههههههه*

*هقولك ايه*

*كدا الصوره بقيت اوضح ليكي*

*تحياتي يا قمر*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 يونيو 2010)

> *الحمد لله في مصر لا ادخل كنائس ولا اختلط بمسيحيين *​
> 
> 
> *لان الثقافه الشرقيه العربيه ثقافه عقيمه قائمه علي الفرديه*​



*فى ايه ؟؟*
*فى شنو ؟؟*
*what happend ??*​ 
*ايه يا تروث .. مش كل الناس كده . *
*فيه ناس وسط الصعاب بيتحدوا الدنيا كلها ويعمدوا .. وبيرشدوا .. وبيقدموا المساعدة اللى يقدروا عليها .*
*وفى ناس مبتقدرش .. هل نلوم اللى مش بيقدر .. ؟؟*
*هل انتى عارفة العيون اللى متسلطة على الكهنة مثلا ؟؟*
*هل انتى عارفة اللى بيحصل للى بيتعرف عنه انه بيأوى عنده متنصر ؟؟*​ 
*الموضوع مش بالبساطة ديه .. متنسيش ان مصر فيها امن الاسلام ( اقصد امن الدولة ) اللى سايبة الحرامية وبتوع المخدرات وماسكة فى المتنصرين واللى بيبشروهم .*​​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 يونيو 2010)

*



وفى ناس مبتقدرش .. هل نلوم اللى مش بيقدر .. ؟؟
هل انتى عارفة العيون اللى متسلطة على الكهنة مثلا ؟؟
هل انتى عارفة اللى بيحصل للى بيتعرف عنه انه بيأوى عنده متنصر ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
مانا عشان عارفه للاسف

انا الاقباط حبايبييييييييييييييييييييييي و بحبهم اوي لطيبتهم و ايمانهم العالي الصافي

يا ريت مصر مكنتش محتله 

انا عشان فاهمه بتعذب

يعني ايه الي بيؤي عنده متنصر

ليه حرامي

بيسرق

بياخد مخدرات

فيه ايييييييييه

هو الاسلام البالي الغلط بالعافيه

فيه ايييييييييييييييييه

زي الرومان بالظبط اما ضيقوها و في لحظه ربنا غيرهم

ربنا يغير الوضع

اوعا تزعل يا ابن الملك ولا حبايبي الاقباط

انا بس بتكلم عن واقع قاسي بدون اي محاباه و علي بلاطه

حتي شوف اختنا اهل الموده الي من بلد تاني استغربت ازاي

اي بلد عربي يملك حريه اكثر للاسف عدا ليبيا و هنحصلها هههههههههه




			فى شنو ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هههههههههه اسمها شنو علطول من غير في

لا مش هتقدر تغلبني في الخليجي يا باشا

نورت الموضوع و بجد ربنا يشرق بنوره علي البلد

سلام المسيح*​


----------



## samirmelio (11 يونيو 2010)

*عن تجارب معاشة*

*ممكن ده يحصل *

*و لكن فى ظروف معينة *

*و على نطاق ضيّق*

*لأن المجتمع لم ينضج بعد*

*شكرا على الموضوع*

*سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## magood012 (24 يوليو 2010)

انا عن نفسي ماافتكرش ننكن ارتبط بانسانة عاشت معظم عمرها معتنقة دين تاني وليها عادات ومعتقدات ثابتة وراسخة في مخها من ايام طفولتها اي نعم هي اتغيرت واختارت المسيح لكن ده مايمنعش انو اكيد هلتكون لسة متأثرة بمبادئها الاولي.دة رأيي ويمكن اختلف مع ناس تانية :754rn::754rn::754rn:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 يوليو 2010)

magood012 قال:


> انا عن نفسي ماافتكرش ننكن ارتبط بانسانة عاشت معظم عمرها معتنقة دين تاني وليها عادات ومعتقدات ثابتة وراسخة في مخها من ايام طفولتها اي نعم هي اتغيرت واختارت المسيح لكن ده مايمنعش انو اكيد هلتكون لسة متأثرة بمبادئها الاولي.دة رأيي ويمكن اختلف مع ناس تانية :754rn::754rn::754rn:


*كلامك دبش اوي يا اخي مش ملاحظ دي و بيجرح شعوري اوي مع احترامي لرايك*

*يعني المسيحيين الاوائل مكنش عندهم متنصر و مش متنصر و دا اهل وثنيين و دا اهله مسيحيين كانوا عادي اي شخص يؤمن بالرب فقد خلص*



> * وليها عادات ومعتقدات ثابتة وراسخة في مخها من ايام طفولتها اي نعم هي  اتغيرت واختارت المسيح لكن ده مايمنعش انو اكيد هلتكون لسة متأثرة بمبادئها  الاولي*




*اشرح لي الجملة دي اكتر من فضلك يعني*

*اذا كان ربنا بيقبل الوجوه كلها يبقي ايه وجه اعتراضك*

*المسلمين عرق نجس فالي تتنصر او الي يتنصر هيجيب عرق اهله ولا ايه النظام نفسي افهم*

*



			انا عن نفسي ماافتكرش ننكن ارتبط بانسانة عاشت معظم عمرها معتنقة دين تاني
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*ذنبها ايه او ذنب اهلها ايه الذنب ذنب الاقباط الي رحب بعضهم بالفتح المحمدي و اعتنقوا الدين دا وورثوا الضلاله للاجيال التي تليهم*

*يبقي لما يرجعوا لربنا نسد نفسهم بكلام غبي زي الي بسمعه*

*مره عشان في دماغها افكار سابقه*

*مره دي غيرت عشان الفيزا او ولد بتحبه*

*مره دي هتحن لاهلها*

*مره دي اهلها لسه مش مؤمنين*

*تفتكر حضرتك انه كانت الامور دي في دماغ المسيحيين الاوائل الي هما احسن مني و منك*

*اشك*

*لو فرضا جدلا اتشالت خانه الديانه من البطاقه هتلاقي كتير راحوا للمسيح*

*هتقول لهم الكلام البايخ دا*


*معرفش*

*عموما الله احق ان يخشي يعني*

*و انا لو كل المسيحيين رفضوني مش مهم كفايه الي بلاقيه عند ربنا اعظم*

*بس بقولوكوا ما تزودوش حمل الصليب*

*كفايه صليب الدولة و التي بتعمله و صليب الاهل*

*ما يبقاش كمان صليب من المسيحيين بالميلاد الي بعضهم لا يستحق تلك النعمه*

*و شكرا*

*سلام و نعمه*
​


----------



## نانا3 (24 يوليو 2010)

هو ممكن بس يضعوا امامهم ان هتوجهم مشاكل كثير اولها لوجابوا اطفال الام بضه فى الاوارق الرسميه مسلمه والعكس فى مشكله مش هتوجهم هم بس هتوجه اطفاله كمان ممكن يتزوجوا ويكملوا حياتهم خير بلدنا صحابه الحريه والديمقراطيه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 يوليو 2010)

*كلامك دبش اوي يا اخي مش ملاحظ دي و بيجرح شعوري اوي مع احترامي لرايك*

*يعني المسيحيين الاوائل مكنش عندهم متنصر و مش متنصر و دا اهل وثنيين و دا اهله مسيحيين كانوا عادي اي شخص يؤمن بالرب فقد خلص*



> *وليها عادات ومعتقدات ثابتة وراسخة في مخها من ايام طفولتها اي نعم هي اتغيرت واختارت المسيح لكن ده مايمنعش انو اكيد هلتكون لسة متأثرة بمبادئها الاولي*




*اشرح لي الجملة دي اكتر من فضلك يعني*

*اذا كان ربنا بيقبل الوجوه كلها يبقي ايه وجه اعتراضك*

*المسلمين عرق نجس فالي تتنصر او الي يتنصر هيجيب عرق اهله ولا ايه النظام نفسي افهم*

*



			انا عن نفسي ماافتكرش ننكن ارتبط بانسانة عاشت معظم عمرها معتنقة دين تاني
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*ذنبها ايه او ذنب اهلها ايه الذنب ذنب الاقباط الي رحب بعضهم بالفتح المحمدي و اعتنقوا الدين دا وورثوا الضلاله للاجيال التي تليهم*

*يبقي لما يرجعوا لربنا نسد نفسهم بكلام غبي زي الي بسمعه*

*مره عشان في دماغها افكار سابقه*

*مره دي غيرت عشان الفيزا او ولد بتحبه*

*مره دي هتحن لاهلها*

*مره دي اهلها لسه مش مؤمنين*

*تفتكر حضرتك انه كانت الامور دي في دماغ المسيحيين الاوائل الي هما احسن مني و منك*

*اشك*

*لو فرضا جدلا اتشالت خانه الديانه من البطاقه هتلاقي كتير راحوا للمسيح*

*هتقول لهم الكلام البايخ دا*


*معرفش*

*عموما الله احق ان يخشي يعني*

*و انا لو كل المسيحيين رفضوني مش مهم كفايه الي بلاقيه عند ربنا اعظم*

*بس بقولوكوا ما تزودوش حمل الصليب*

*كفايه صليب الدولة و التي بتعمله و صليب الاهل*

*ما يبقاش كمان صليب من المسيحيين بالميلاد الي بعضهم لا يستحق تلك النعمه*

*و شكرا*

*سلام و نعمه*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 يوليو 2010)

*ومالها المتنصرة او المتنصر** !*

*هو اللي بيتكلم فاهم المتنصر عند المسيح يساوي اية !*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 يوليو 2010)

نانا3 قال:


> هو ممكن بس يضعوا امامهم ان هتوجهم مشاكل كثير اولها لوجابوا اطفال الام بضه فى الاوارق الرسميه مسلمه والعكس فى مشكله مش هتوجهم هم بس هتوجه اطفاله كمان ممكن يتزوجوا ويكملوا حياتهم خير بلدنا صحابه الحريه والديمقراطيه



*انتي كلامك صح و معقول*:blush2:​


----------



## holiness (24 يوليو 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع بصراحة 
وهذا ما ذكرني بكنيستي التي كنت منتمي اليها في احد البلدان 
ففي السنوات الاخيرة اصبح العابرون اكثر من النصف وبعد فترة هناك شاب عابر اراد ان يخطب بنت مسيحية اهل البنت رفضوا .. لانهم خائفين من الشاب 
وموقف اخر كان العكس 
على العموم لكي لا اطيل عليكم 
اصبح هناك تصادم فكري وعملي 
وبصراااحة اقولها اغلب الكنائس التي تستقبل العابريين ومنها كنيستي تعاني من هذه المشكلة 
لان الزواج في دولة اسلامية صعب جدا جدا 
فلا ادري ان كان احدكم يعطيني فكرة .. 
ولكني اتصلت بهم في الفترة الاخيرة سمعت هناك اخ مسيحي عراقي تزوج باخت من خلفية مسلمة عراقية ايضا وسيسافرون قريبا 
لكن لا اعرف كيف نعالج البقية 


اما بالنسبة لي اهم شي ارى في شريكة حياتي ان تكون مؤمنة بالمسيح ولايهمني الخلفية ( كانت يهودية او مسلمة او هندوسية ... الخ ) لايهمني سوى ان تكون مؤمنة بالمسيح ربا ومخلصا شخصيا على حياتها


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 يوليو 2010)

holiness قال:


> ففي السنوات الاخيرة اصبح العابرون اكثر من النصف وبعد فترة هناك شاب عابر اراد ان يخطب بنت مسيحية اهل البنت رفضوا .. لانهم خائفين من الشاب
> وموقف اخر كان العكس


*علي راي حد عزيز عاليا قالي هيحتقروكي لو اتنصرتي و بقيتي منهم لانك عمرك ما هتبقي منهم عشان اهلك و عشان سبتي دينك  يبقي هيبصوا لك ازاي*

*و برضه حد مسيحي قالي ارجعي عن قرارك و بلاش مشاكل مع اهلك و بلاش تخسريهم و مالكيش مستقبل و كدا *

*قولت له و حياتي الابديه قالي دي مسئله صعبه اوي و امرها الي الله و محدش متاكد هيحصل ايه*

*طب المسلم اتفهم اعذاره الواهيه طب المسيحي*

*بعضهم عثره اكتر من المسلمين علي فكره*

*و ليسامحني اي حد علي كلامي الجارح بس فعلا فيه مسيحيين عقبة زي المسلمين كدا:ranting:*

*ربنا يرحمنا:new2:*
​


----------



## وحيد جرجس ايوب (24 يوليو 2010)

*انا رايى انهم يتزوجوا من بعض . اى ان تكون لهم نفس الظروف .*
*حتى  نتجنب المشاكل .و ان لم يكن هناك من لهم نفس الظروف الطرف الاخر الافضل له ان لايتزوج من الاساس .*
*عموما الله يدبر كل امر حسب ما يراه هو.*
*و الرب يبارك حياتكم*
*وحيد جرجس ايوب*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يوليو 2010)

*صح يكونوا من نفس الظروف عشان الامن*

*معاك حق اخي جرجس بجد*

*هو عشان موقفي يكون واضح انا موافقه علي الاعتراض علي الزواج من متنصر لاسباب قانونيه جدا في الاوراق*

*انما في المجتمع الحر ارفض طبعا الرفض لاسباب زي اهللها خلفيتهم كذا او عشان حياته السابقه و كدا*

*يعني انا برفض و بؤيد في ذات الوقت و لاسبب قانوني بحت*

*سلام*​


----------



## yamanat (26 ديسمبر 2010)

في الواقع هذه مسالة حساسة جدا وفي الاساس هو الشخص المهم  حيث هو المعول علية اولا ومدى ثقافتة 
فيجب على الانسان ان يقتنع ان اولادنا ليسوا ملك لنا و ان مهما قمنا فية من اعمال لان يضمن لنا النتائج وان  الاسرة 
هي رابط دنيوي فالاخ والاخت والوالد والوالده كلهم لهم تاثير في الدنيا فقط 

وحتى الشريك لا يوجد اي ضمانات تجعلك في حاله ضمان له لذا وجب علينا جمعيعنا ان نقوم بدورنا في هذا العالم قدر المستطاع ومهما كانت النتائج فليس لنا الحق او علينا الذنب في هذه النتائج طالما قمنا بادوارنا بالشكل الصحيح

انا شخصيا سأتزوج بمنصرة بعلم او دون علم مجتمعي فانا المناط به القرار وساكون على استعداد لتحمل نتائج قراري دون خوف ومهما كانت النتائج لن ادم وساتحمل نتائجي

وربما لن اخلف طالما انا في دول في قمة التعصب الديني الاهوج لا لشيء فقط حتى لا اجني على نسلي كما جني علي من قبل 

هذا راي 
ومباركيين


----------



## وليد يوسف (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*انا من راى ماربيلا ،فعلا مشكله انو الواحد فى الحالة دى حيرتبط بالعيش خارج البلد وحيحصل اغتراب دائم له ولأولاده .. فعلا قمة الظلم*


----------



## Mzajnjy (26 ديسمبر 2010)

عن نفسى اوافق ولكن بشرط هام جدا
هل التى سارتبط بها متمسكة فعلا بالمسيح حتى الموت ام يمكن فى يوم من الايام تعود للحياة السابقة لاى ظرف كان؟
بالنسبة لى اذا احببت فتاة متنصرة و تاكدت انها متمسكة بالمسيح حتى الموت فلا يهمنى اى شئ سواء من جهة امنية او اجتماعية او غيره لا يهمنى سواها فقط و سيكون فخر لى انى تزوجتها


----------



## mislolasanaoola (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بص أنا هابص للموضوع بنظرة موضوعية جداااااااااااااا

اولا الشخص ده اكيد مخه نضيف وبيشغل دماغه.. وعنده شجاعة(على الاقل قدام نفسه..انه قدر ياخد قرار )... ودى صفة رائعة نادر تواجدها..

لكن... هل هو لسه بيحمل جواه الصفات الاسلامية؟؟.. بحسب الخلفية اللى هو جاى منها..(يعنى مثلا تحقير للمرأة... ايمان بالحسد والغيبيات..حلفان .. كذب.. عادات سيئة ..الخ).................................هافترض معاك ان كل ده مش موجود ولو انه صعب..وعاوز وقت

تانى حاجة... الزواج هايتم ازاى؟؟؟ موقف اهلى انا...

فى مصر اكيد الزواج هايبقى شبه مستحيل... اما انه يكون بدون اهل..وطلع اسم جديد وبطاقة جديدة..وعايشين فى مكان ماحدش يعرفنا فيه... او يتم الزواج خارج مصر ده الحل الوحيد الممكن

الخلاصة... كمبدأ ماعنديش مانع.. بالعكس .. الناس دى بتبقى محتاجة اللى يقدرها ويعوضها السنين اللى راحت من عمرها.. وبتبقى ضد العالم .. وامنية حياتها انها تكمل حياتها مع حد من نفس دينها الجديد..وبتقى محتاجة تعيش ذى باقى الناس وبتحلم بالحب والاستقرار... لكن كتنفيذ...ازااااااااااااااااااااااى؟؟
اما ان يحصل معجزة.. وينزل قانون جديد


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 ديسمبر 2010)

mzajnjy قال:


> عن نفسى اوافق ولكن بشرط هام جدا
> هل التى سارتبط بها متمسكة فعلا بالمسيح حتى الموت ام يمكن فى يوم من الايام تعود للحياة السابقة لاى ظرف كان؟
> بالنسبة لى اذا احببت فتاة متنصرة و تاكدت انها متمسكة بالمسيح حتى الموت فلا يهمنى اى شئ سواء من جهة امنية او اجتماعية او غيره لا يهمنى سواها فقط و سيكون فخر لى انى تزوجتها


 
*تفكير عاقل جدا منك يا مزاجانجي و من الاخت الي ردت بعدك*

*معاكم حق*

*انا الحمد لله تحولت لسبب غير عاطفي تماما هههههههه بدون اي تاثير من حد يعني قرار شخصي بيور*

*ربنا يبارككم*

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## mislolasanaoola (26 ديسمبر 2010)

على فكرة انا فاهمة من الموضوع... انى اكون اتعرفت على حد عابر قبل ان نتعرف .. مش عبر لسبب عاطفى.. ما اعتقدش اساسا حد ممكن يبقى مسيحي لسبب عاطفى!!!​


----------



## mislolasanaoola (26 ديسمبر 2010)

جوسبل معاكى حق فى اللى قلتيه





> *بعضهم عثره اكتر من المسلمين علي فكره*
> 
> *و ليسامحني اي حد علي كلامي الجارح بس فعلا فيه مسيحيين عقبة زي المسلمين كدا:ranting:*
> 
> *ربنا يرحمنا:new2:*



عشان كده انا كنت بسأل العابرين بالذات احنا ممكن نساعدكم ازاى؟؟
وانا عذراكى... ربنا يرحمنا فعلا!!


----------



## Alexander.t (26 ديسمبر 2010)

سعيد بمشاركتكم جميعاً
منورين يجماعه


----------



## Mzajnjy (26 ديسمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *تفكير عاقل جدا منك يا مزاجانجي و من الاخت الي ردت بعدك*​
> *معاكم حق*​
> *انا الحمد لله تحولت لسبب غير عاطفي تماما هههههههه بدون اي تاثير من حد يعني قرار شخصي بيور*​
> *ربنا يبارككم*​
> ...


 وانا واثق من ده يا حجة تروث صدقينى 
بس زى ما انتى عارفة بيبقى فيه ناس اتحولت فعلا و بعد كده بيرجعو تانى لطريقهم القديم زى المسيحى اللى بياسلم و يرجع تانى مسيحى 
يعنى ناس هوائين من الاخر كلمة تجيبهم و كلمة توديهم مش ليهم موقف ثابت و هدف
طبعا مش كل الناس زى بعضها فيه المتنصر اللى بيبقى ماسك فى المسيحية اكتر من المسيحى المولود بيها و بيدافع عنها كمان بروحه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2010)

mislolasanaoola قال:


> جوسبل معاكى حق فى اللى قلتيه
> 
> عشان كده انا كنت بسأل العابرين بالذات احنا ممكن نساعدكم ازاى؟؟
> وانا عذراكى... ربنا يرحمنا فعلا!!



*بالدعم النفسي و التفهم و اظهار الاحترام و عدم الاستغراب و الصلاه لاجلنا لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا اكثر و الرب يكمل الباقي*

*سلام*​


----------



## azazi (27 ديسمبر 2010)

لعل هذه الحلقة تفيد الجميع مع الاخت كاتيا سلامة

مشكلة زواج المتنصرين 

http://www.fcv2.com/show-2,N-5394-Qatar-Saudi-Arabia-United-Arab-Emirates-Dubai-f-c-v.html


----------



## Mzajnjy (27 ديسمبر 2010)

انا بس امنية حياتى حاجة واحدة ان تتلغى كلمة متنصر دى نهائى من القاموس و العابر يبقى اسمه مسيحى منتصر لان كلمة متنصر دى عنصرية شوية حسب ما انا حاسس و الاخوة العابرين حاسين انها تميز بينهم و بين المسيحى المولود مسيحى كان العابر ده كخة و احنا المولودين بيها حلوين قوى بالعكس انا ممكن اكون مولود بيها بس بعمل بلاوى كتير و العابر احسن منى مليون مرة يكفى ان العابر بيواجه صعوبات فى كل مكان زى الاهل و الاقارب و الاصدقاء و امن الدولة و اى مكان بيشتغل او بيدرس فيه كل العالم ضده حتى الكنيسة اللى بترفض تعميده و كمان هنيجى احنا كمان عليه و نحقره؟


----------



## mislolasanaoola (27 ديسمبر 2010)

على فكرة انا كنت فعلا عاوزة ادخل النهاردة واطرح موضوع *زواج العابرين*.... الموضوع ده مش قليل.. حقيقي

الناس دى عرفت المسيح فى مرحلة معينة من عمرها...(انا اخص بالذكر الشباب من الجنسين اللى لم يسبق له الزواج).. سواء كان فى دراسة او عمل.. المهم.. السنوات بتعدى.. ومش كله عنده استعداد يكمل بقيت حياته لوحده.. والغالبية العظمى ماحدش من اهله بيعرف عنه حاجه...
انا مرة واحدة قالت لى.. انا ذى اى انسانة نفسي احب  واتحب واتجوز واكون ام... بس مع ميييييييييييييين؟؟؟؟ انا برفض كل اللى بيجولى لدرجة انهم شكوا فيا اكون على علاقة عاطفية بحد .. عشان كده برفض اللى بيجوا!!
وواحدة تانية .. سنها عدى التلاتين ..عشان ماتتجوزش جوازة اسلامية تندم عليها بقية عمرها.. هى مش متأذية.. بس المجتمع المتخلف بقة تقول ايه..

البنات بالذات... حلهم ايــــه؟؟
هل ترضى وتتجوز واحد وتقول انا هاقنعه؟؟؟ ويمكن مايقتنعش... ويبقى ..بخ
ام تبقى هكذا بلا زواج؟؟ وماعرفش الحالة دى نهايتها ايه!!
ام تاخد خطوة وتعلن ايمانها لاسرتها... او تهرب؟؟ او تهاجر؟؟؟ او؟؟ او؟؟؟
انا محتارة لهم بصراحة... بس عاوزة اعرف بيفكروا ازاى في الموضوع ده؟؟؟

بس مش عاوزاكم تحتاروا اوى لانه قال(( لاتهتموا بما للغد... يكفي اليوم شره...) بس عاوزة اعرف بيفكروا ازاى


----------



## Mzajnjy (27 ديسمبر 2010)

هو ممكن يكون فيه فكرة بسيطة تنحل بيها المشكلة دى يعنى لو يكون فيه جروب مثلا او مكان معين لخدمة المتنصرين و هناك ممكن المتنصرين يتعرفو على بعض و يتجوزو عادى طالما البطاقة هنا مسلم و هنا مسلمة و يعيشو حياتهم المسيحية بدون مشاكل ليهم او ان المتنصرين يرفعو قواضى و يطالبو حقوق الانسان و خصوصا الدولى مش المصرى بالنظر للقضية دى و اكيد هيبقى فيه حل يجبر الحكومة بحاجة من 2
اما الغاء خانة الديانة او قبول المتنصرين كامر واقع و احقيتهم فى تغير البطاقة


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

طب كويس انكم طمنتونى 

من اولها كدا ما افكرش خالص فى الزواج


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

:t31:





Mzajnjy قال:


> انا بس امنية حياتى حاجة واحدة ان تتلغى كلمة متنصر دى نهائى من القاموس و العابر يبقى اسمه مسيحى منتصر لان كلمة متنصر دى عنصرية شوية حسب ما انا حاسس و الاخوة العابرين حاسين انها تميز بينهم و بين المسيحى المولود مسيحى كان العابر ده كخة و احنا المولودين بيها حلوين قوى بالعكس انا ممكن اكون مولود بيها بس بعمل بلاوى كتير و العابر احسن منى مليون مرة يكفى ان العابر بيواجه صعوبات فى كل مكان زى الاهل و الاقارب و الاصدقاء و امن الدولة و اى مكان بيشتغل او بيدرس فيه كل العالم ضده حتى الكنيسة اللى بترفض تعميده و كمان هنيجى احنا كمان عليه و نحقره؟


يكفينى ان المسيح يرعانى ويشعر بى

ومهما عانيت لن اعانى مثلما عانى


----------



## flopater (25 يناير 2011)

عادي جدا ولا مانع


----------



## Rosetta (25 يناير 2011)

*الموضوع يشكل مشكلة كبيرة الى حد ما .. ليس اعتراضا على المتنصرين 
لا بل من الشكوك التي ستثار حوله من قبل المسيحيين و الأهل الذين حوله 

يعني لو فرضا حصل هذا الزواج ما هو الذي سيضمن لي ان هذا المتنصر لن يرجع الى الدين الذي كان عليه خاصة ان هؤلاء دائما يكونون محاربين من عدو الخير و ما الذي سيضمن انه سيكمل معي حياتنا المسيحية بالشكل الطبيعي ؟

هذه هي المخاوف التي ستعترض اي زواج بين متنصر(ة) و مسيحي(ة) بالاضافة الى معارضة الاهل و المجتمع ايضا 
فمجتمعنا شرقي لا يقبل بأمور جديدة خارجة عن نطاق العادات و التقاليد و الافكار القديمة 

على العموم انا دائما احسد كل متنصر لو كان صادقا على تلك النعمة لانه هو من تحدى العالم و اختار السيد المسيح بعكس المسيحي الذي ولد على المسيحية لا بل احيانا يكون ايمانهم اقوى و اشد من ايمان المسيحي المولود مسيحيا 

شكرااا للموضوع كيوبيد
سلام المسيح*


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2011)

_يا جماعة كلنا متنصرين ومنتصرين بس الفرق ان فى متنصرين جدد وفى متنصرين قدامة _
_مهوا اجددنا القدامة اكيد مكنوش تابعين للمسيح وأمنوا بيه زى المتنصرين الجدد_
_اما بالنسبة لعنوان الموضوع والسؤال يعنى ردى هو انا اطول ؟_​


----------



## mislolasanaoola (26 يناير 2011)

للاسف في ناس بعد ما عرفت المسيح... وده نتيجة للظروف المصرية العظيمة ... من كتر الاحباط وضغوط المجتمع (هم يعرفون المسيح سرا وخارجا مسلمون).. فكروا يدفنوا الموضوع جواهم ويعيشوا حياتهم كمسلمين ويتزوجوا من مسلمين وكأن شيئا لم يكن....................................!!! 
ده ممكن يحصل؟؟؟
​


----------



## azazi (27 يناير 2011)

يجب كسر العادات والتقاليد والتخلص منها لأنها تؤثر سلبا على المسيحيين والمسيحيين الجُدد.
لا احد يحمل الهم الا المتنصر  !


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 يناير 2011)

المتنصرين مضهدون من المسلمين والمسيحين والادلة عندى كثيرة حنى فى هذا المنتدى انا مضهد فيه ولا تزعلوا من صراحتى


----------



## حمورابي (28 يناير 2011)

*تحية

في الحقيقة هذه مسألة شائِكة ومعقدة . 
كلنا نَعلم ان المجتمع الشرقي مجتمع ذكوري . . 

الكثير يفكر ب 

اخذ البنت ليس ك إعطاء بنت . 
من النادر إعطاء بنت لمتنصر 
من الوارد جداً اخذ متنصره . 

الزواج يَتم عبر عوائل مُتنصره ما بَينها . 
ثقافة المتنصرين اقرب لبعض . 
انا اتكلم عن المكان الذي اعيش فيهِ 
فاللغة لها دور كبير في التقارب والحياة مع البعض  . 


إختلاف اللغة وحتى الخلفية يسبب ب مشاكل عائلية . 
قد يَرفض الاهل الإرتباط لأسباب تهمهم . او لمصلحة الاولاد . 

من رآي لا توجد مشكلة في الإرتباط بَين الجِنسين . إذا تَم الإيمان ب المَسيح 
بشرط ان يَكون ذو خَلفية و اساس في ما امن بهِ . . 

واتمنى الخَير للجميع 
*


----------



## sahran (15 فبراير 2011)

احبائي 
مسألة زواج متنصرين صعبة في الحقيقة ,فاعرف متنصر اضطر اخيرا ان يتزوج من مسلمة !

أنا مرتبط بفتاة مسيحية , احبها وتحبني ومنسجمين تماماً ولا ينقصنا سوى الزواج, وكوني عابر فإن هذه مشكلة كبيرة ليست عندها بل اهلها الذين يعترضون على ارتباطنا , بالرغم انني عرفتها بعد ان قبلت الرب بتسعة اشهر.
اعرف ان الموضوع شائك للغاية,ولكن تفهم وضع العابرين امرا جيداً اليس كذلك؟.اذاً على تلك العائلات ان
تثق بالعابرين بعد ان يتأكدوا من صدقهم وليس الخوف من كونه مسلم سابق ومرتبط بالإسلام يكون سببا في الاعتراض .كذلك لا ننسى ان قوانين دولنا التعيسة تعقّد كل شيء كل شيء.بعض الأسر المسيحية تنظر لمثل هذه الزيجات بمنظور اجتماعي جاهلي , زيادة على تعقيد مسالة الدين .فالرب يكون بعون الجميع .وشكرا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 فبراير 2011)

*


			مسألة زواج متنصرين صعبة في الحقيقة ,فاعرف متنصر اضطر اخيرا ان يتزوج من مسلمة !
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


و هتسمعوا قريب عن متنصرات اتجوزوا رجاله مسلمين...عشان البتاعه البطاقه الي عامله زي القيد

انا اسفه جدا جدا بس الاهالي الشرقيه متخلفه و مخها مغسول

سلام...​*


----------



## sahran (16 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *و هتسمعوا قريب عن متنصرات اتجوزوا رجاله مسلمين...عشان البتاعه البطاقه الي عامله زي القيد*​
> *انا اسفه جدا جدا بس الاهالي الشرقيه متخلفه و مخها مغسول*​
> 
> *سلام...*​


* لا نقول مخها مغسول برايي هذا تجنّي عليهم وعدم تقدير لظروف الاسر المسيحية فالمجتمع يجبرهم على ذلك حينما تكون حرية من دون قيود تشجعها القوانين والدساتير سيصلح حال الجميع .انكِ قلتِ بطاقة تعمل لهم قيود وبعئذ تصفينهم بالمخ المغسول لان القانون ضدهم؟*
*انا اعيش هذه المشكلة ولكن صدقا بالرغم من تضايقي, الاّ انني اتفهم الموضوع بأكمله.*


----------



## تونى 2010 (17 مارس 2011)

*بالنسبه ليه الصراحه هوافق بشده لان المتنصر او المتنصره بيكون اعلى من المسيحى العادى فى الايمان لانه اختار المسيحيه بارادته وحس بيها اكثر.

لكن مع المشاكل امن الدوله واهلها ممكن مقدرش .

بمعنى هوافق ولكن يمكن ان لااستطيع ان اقوم بذلك
*​


----------



## طائر السعادة (17 مارس 2011)

الزواج اختياري بين الطرفين الزوج والزوجة ولا اعتقد ان على احد التدخل في اختيارهم بغض النظر عن الاديان حتى لو كانو اهلهم


----------



## أنجيلا (24 مارس 2011)

يعني حعنس! :a82:
ما فيش مسيحي راح يتزوجني :new6:

للاسف هذا ما يعيشه المتنصر فعندما يخرج من الاسلام يصير مرتدا وحكم المرتد القتل وبالتالي يستحيل ان يقبل كزوج
والمشكلة قريبة عند المسيحيين حيث يرفض الزواج منه لانه كان مسلم 
الامر يشبه شخصا دخل الى السجن بسبب جريمة عظيمة فعندما خرج بعد سنوات واراد ان يبدا حياته بشكل صحيح تم رفضه لانه سيظل طول حياته متبوعا بما يسمى "السوابق"
الفرق بين هذا المجرم والمتنصر ان الاول ارتكب جريمة ليعاقب عليها هكذا اما الثاني فلم يرتكب جريمة سوى انه ولد مسلما

الله يرحمنا

شكرا يا مينا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## Alexander.t (2 أبريل 2011)

للاسف ناس كتير متضايقه من الموضوع ده وواخدين الموضوع علي انه اهانه ليهم كمتنصرين بعتذرلهم بجد وبتأسف علي اي جرح لاي متنصر بسبب موضوعي
سوف اطلب بفك هذا الموضوع من التثبيت
يغلق


----------

